# Авиация > Литература >  Серия: Война и мы. Советская авиация

## Sizif

Серия: *Война и мы. Советская авиация*

1)Артемьев Александр
"Крылья сверхдержавы"
http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/190234/
-----------
2)Маслов М.
Утерянные победы советской авиации
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4425739/
-----------
3)Маслов М.
"Король истребителей". (Боевые самолеты Поликарпова).
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4236076/
-----------
4)Подрепный Е.
Реактивный прорыв Сталина
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4035615/
-----------
5)Растренин О.
Штурмовики Великой Отечественной войны
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4003445/
-----------
6) Якубович Н.
"Боевые самолеты Микояна. Есть только "МиГ"…"
http://www.bolero.ru/books/9785699341009.html
-----------
7)Якубович Н.
"Самолеты Ильюшина. Лучшие из лучших"
http://www.kniga.ru/books/433174
----------
8)Якубович Н.
«Истребители Лавочкина»
http://www.infanata.org/civil/tech/1...avochkina.html
------------
9)Якубович Н.
"Истребители Яковлева"
http://www.kniga.ru/books/313916
------------

----------

